# Vapour Mountain: REOSmods pre-order round 6



## Oupa (23/11/15)

We are now opening up another quick pre-order for REOSmods before the end of the year and will leave it open until this Friday 27 November. *We require at least 8 REOs to be ordered in total to ensure the pre-order goes ahead. *

Many people do not understand the main reason behind using the pre-ordering method for REOSmods. The main reason for this is that there are so many custom combinations, that everyone wants something different. This way you wait a little bit for your order to arrive, but you get *exactly* what you want! Absolutely worth it...

Please reply to this thread with your order. Using numbering for each REO ordered, be sure to copy the list of REO orders, add your @forum name as well as which Reomizer, button cover, accessories and extra doors you want. If you know of anyone looking to buy a REO, point them to this thread to get their order and colour combination in on time. We will not be extending the pre-order deadline.

Pre order pricing will be:

REO Grand or Mini - Solid body and solid door: R2400
REO Grand or Mini - Solid body with SL door: R2500
REO Grand or Mini - SL Body and SL door: R2600

Reomizers and other accessory prices can be seen on our website.

*R1200* deposit will be required once the pre-order closes, to secure your order. You can go here to make payment of the R1200 deposit:http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/new/reo-pre-order-deposit/ Balance will be due once stock arrives and invoices are sent.

Please post below with your forum name and complete order specifications. Remember to copy and paste complete list of orders before adding your own order.

*Note:* Only pay your deposit once pre-order closes on Friday and pre-order is confirmed by us.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Oupa (23/11/15)

1. @??????? - LP REO Grand ??????? with ??????? door


----------



## Viper_SA (23/11/15)

Can I order an Economy Grand @Oupa? See it is not on the list above.


----------



## Oupa (23/11/15)

The mod master did a few for us in our last order as a special favour. I will ask him about this round and let everyone know in this thread.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/11/15)

And the new shape (P67)?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (23/11/15)

Andre said:


> And the new shape (P67)?


In SL?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (23/11/15)

Hahaha... knew that question was coming. Already asked him and will let you know as soon as he responds.

Reactions: Thanks 4


----------



## Blu_Marlin (23/11/15)

Oupa said:


> Hahaha... knew that question was coming. Already asked him and will let you know as soon as he responds.


Hi @Oupa does REOS mods sell the adjustable part of the adjustable 510 connector? I seem to have missed placed the centre adjustable hex screw on my REO.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DoubleD (23/11/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Hi @Oupa does REOS mods sell the adjustable part of the adjustable 510 connector? I seem to have missed placed the centre adjustable hex screw on my REO.



I'm also keen on getting 2 extra adjustment screws.


@Oupa Whats the cost of an SL door for the grand?




huffnpuff said:


> In SL?


Next year only for the SL P67 from what I can tell.


----------



## DoubleD (23/11/15)

1. @DoubleD - LP Reo Grand SL Grey Hammertone body and door -- Extra Reo Grand SL door Black Hammertone -- 2x Reo 510 adjustment screw -- 1x Heavy duty positive contact

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Oupa (23/11/15)

Ok...

We can do the Economy REO Grand again this round @ R1950.

Will try to source some stock of the adjustable pin screw.

P67 only available after Christmas from REOsmods.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Lushen (23/11/15)

@Oupa I'm waiting for the P67 so I will order in the next round


----------



## Viper_SA (23/11/15)

1. @DoubleD - LP Reo Grand SL Grey Hammertone body and door -- Extra Reo Grand SL door Black Hammertone -- 2x Reo 510 adjustment screw -- 1x Heavy duty positive contact
2. @Viper_SA - 1X LP Economy Reo Grand -- 1X Repair kit for Reo Mini V2.1 (Old 510) -- 1X Repair Kit for Reo Grand (new 510) -- 1X White Glow in the Dark Button cover.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (23/11/15)

2 down, 6 to go @DoubleD....


----------



## DoubleD (23/11/15)

Viper_SA said:


> 2 down, 6 to go @DoubleD....



I'm just going to say, I will remain zen-like, she will come, oh heed my words, she will be mine

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (25/11/15)

Mmmmm... looks like everyone is holding out for the P67. We might have to postpone the pre-order until the new year. Lets see what happens over the next 2 days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (25/11/15)

Oupa said:


> Mmmmm... looks like everyone is holding out for the P67. We might have to postpone the pre-order until the new year. Lets see what happens over the next 2 days.



Well that sucks


----------



## Oupa (30/11/15)

So the official verdict is that we will unfortunately have to wait until the new year for the pre-order. Interest should peak again once the P67 is out. Sorry guys! We are going ahead with an order next year regardless of pre-order numbers... we need some stock as well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (30/11/15)

Oupa said:


> So the official verdict is that we will unfortunately have to wait until the new year for the pre-order. Interest should peak again once the P67 is out. Sorry guys! We are going ahead with an order next year regardless of pre-order numbers... we need some stock as well



Totally understandable bud, thanks for the heads up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (30/11/15)

Already got what I needed 2nd hand, thanks @Oupa. Will get somes accessories and stuff next year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (30/11/15)

Sounds like a plan. Whether it's the P67 or another Grand, I'll definitely be on that pre-order list 

I'm sure by then many of the people keeping an eye on this thread (including myself) will have sold their now-new Releaux mods which they knew they didn't need and shouldn't have bought (succumbing to the preference for lower power single micro-coil builds on BF squonkers and that simple is good!) 
The way I vape, there's no doubt a second Reo would get far more use than a million watt mod that weighs a ton... but fomo prevailed yet again and there's already buyers remorse before the damn thing has even arrived.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------

